# Question about air cooling and my case.



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

Alright this computer has been a real pain in the *** from the time i got it. i have a Compaq SR2170NX That i have bought for my GF. I put XP on it and had a problem with drivers, got that all worked out. when i changed the boot order in the BIOS I noticed the CUP runs hot about 52C. Didnt think any thing of it, thinking the fan would run faster if it got any hotter. I installed a GeForce 8500GT. There is side vents on the removedable panel, on the side of the case. So i straped a Fan on the side of that before trying any "stress Test" (Counter Strike: Source Video stress test). and found the card runing up to 75C-80C. i was going to put a fan in the front to push more air in to the case, but I couldnt so I pull tied a fan inside the case as close to the front as I could. But yet the temp. All the fans seem to be pushing air great, but doesnt seem to be droping at all. 

Does any one know something that could help me ? or does someone have a cheap way to fix this problem?

Here is a link to the video card i bought:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121094&CMP=OTC-RSS


----------



## agm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds to me you need a larger fan and heat saink on your cpu and a large fan puilling air into the computer case


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

agm said:


> Sounds to me you need a larger fan and heat saink on your cpu and a large fan puilling air into the computer case


Yea but there is no Room in the case ... I moved most of the wires and every thing that was blocking air to the side out of the way. but ... doesnt seem to work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Pong (Dec 19, 2007)

I think you need to work on case temp. That'll help all your other temps.


RateBuddha said:


> Yea but there is no Room in the case


My computer has great ventilation without _any_ case fans inside. What I did was add 3x 120mm fans (slow, silent) _under_ the case, which now sits on a 2" high _filtered_ frame. So there are three gaping holes in the case bottom, with fan grilles to keep wires out. I change the filters about every month.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Pick up one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888309

What size rear fan do you have, and what size side fan did you install. If possible, install a front fan when you install the PCI slot cooler. The front fan will probably be 80mm but I can't be sure.

What is your ambient room temperature?


----------

